# i catched a trout



## Jesse Lockowitz (Feb 13, 2006)

thought they were extinct from all the recent posts :beer::beer: glad i didnt sell all my mirros....

out for the night :beer:


----------



## Ryan Y (Dec 1, 2005)

Nice Jesse, I haven't even went fishing for them yet this fall. Been trying to wrap up a ton of chit around the house here. Putting some fishing off for a while. I am getting where I want to try my Madass skills for a B-fin.
Funny how every other year or so I get wrapped up in different types of fishing. I did a ton of boat stuff this year, Nuess Last year,etc. Now I'm getting where I want to dive ore again and bleed a blue.


----------



## uncdub13 (Aug 9, 2003)

ah yes, the rare and elusive spotted sea trout. the staple of my diet over the last 4 to 6 weeks.

we weeded through the medium guys the other night with a few over 20", but no trophies. 










......










time to release them again for a while.


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

uncdub13 said:


> ah yes, the rare and elusive spotted sea trout. the staple of my diet over the last 4 to 6 weeks.
> 
> we weeded through the medium guys the other night with a few over 20", but no trophys



Sometimes just depends on which side of the sound... Perdy werk fellers...


----------



## dawgfsh (Mar 1, 2005)

Ryan Y said:


> Nice Jesse, I haven't even went fishing for them yet this fall. Been trying to wrap up a ton of chit around the house here. Putting some fishing off for a while. I am getting where I want to try my Madass skills for a B-fin.
> Funny how every other year or so I get wrapped up in different types of fishing. I did a ton of boat stuff this year, Nuess Last year,etc. Now I'm getting where I want to dive ore again and bleed a blue.


Got a BFT standup you can try, if yer man enought


----------



## Jesse Lockowitz (Feb 13, 2006)

Ryan Y said:


> Nice Jesse, I haven't even went fishing for them yet this fall. Been trying to wrap up a ton of chit around the house here. Putting some fishing off for a while. I am getting where I want to try my Madass skills for a B-fin.
> Funny how every other year or so I get wrapped up in different types of fishing. I did a ton of boat stuff this year, Nuess Last year,etc. Now I'm getting where I want to dive ore again and bleed a blue.


id love to learn how to dive/spear. i think id be good at it. i sink pretty good 


hrm. few are gettin popped near me around MHC on the usual haunts.


----------



## Jesse Lockowitz (Feb 13, 2006)

uncdub13 said:


> ah yes, the rare and elusive spotted sea trout. the staple of my diet over the last 4 to 6 weeks.
> 
> we weeded through the medium guys the other night with a few over 20", but no trophies.
> 
> ...



Great. between the commercial netters and people like you that feel the need to KILL all them scarce fish....its a wonder any are around.


----------



## Rockfish1 (Apr 8, 2005)

Jesse Lockowitz said:


> Great. between the commercial netters and people like you that feel the need to KILL all them scarce fish....its a wonder any are around.


you tell'em about it "poon" man...


----------



## chris storrs (Aug 25, 2005)

^ BURN!!!!!

haha..never gona live that one down jesse

wanna go striper fishing?


----------



## Jesse Lockowitz (Feb 13, 2006)

chris storrs said:


> ^ BURN!!!!!
> 
> haha..never gona live that one down jesse
> 
> wanna go striper fishing?


UHMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMM no.


iuno when where how , maybe lol. 


and yes. dale ...dale..what can i say about you dale....


call me the poon man all ya want


----------



## Ryan Y (Dec 1, 2005)

*Is that an Invite?*



dawgfsh said:


> Got a BFT standup you can try, if yer man enought



You an inviting a brother to go fishing? I'll strap it up!


----------



## dawgfsh (Mar 1, 2005)

Ryan Y said:


> You an inviting a brother to go fishing? I'll strap it up!


I don't have a boat big enough, just thought you might need a rod and reel


----------



## uncdub13 (Aug 9, 2003)

Jesse Lockowitz said:


> Great. between the commercial netters and people like you that feel the need to KILL all them scarce fish....its a wonder any are around.


ha, i hate taking the time to keep and clean fish, so i tend my make it worth my while when i do. probably should have kept our limits that night so i won't have to do it again for even longer.

was out just now this evening making sure the species is still present. we picked at them for a couple hours from 18-23". biggest was a little over 4 lbs, and i didnt even catch that one. big mama eludes me once again. 

all were released thanks to their saviors pictured above.


----------



## Jesse Lockowitz (Feb 13, 2006)

uncdub13 said:


> ha, i hate taking the time to keep and clean fish, so i tend my make it worth my while when i do. probably should have kept our limits that night so i won't have to do it again for even longer.
> 
> was out just now this evening making sure the species is still present. we picked at them for a couple hours from 18-23". biggest was a little over 4 lbs, and i didnt even catch that one. big mama eludes me once again.
> 
> all were released thanks to their saviors pictured above.


you be super pissed if i drive south and get a 7lber?


----------



## Clyde (Oct 18, 2003)

There's plenty of them thar spec's where I be fishing lately! Got 13 my first trip out with two over 4#'s. Over 40 on saturday. They be thick!


----------



## Jesse Lockowitz (Feb 13, 2006)

Clyde said:


> There's plenty of them thar spec's where I be fishing lately! Got 13 my first trip out with two over 4#'s. Over 40 on saturday. They be thick!


its a phenomenom. they are pert near extinct accordin to most! LOL






Jesse


----------



## chris storrs (Aug 25, 2005)

was a joke bout teh striper fishing..you oughta know i dont striper fish

bout to go catch me sum kittys in 80 degree water tho


----------



## Jesse Lockowitz (Feb 13, 2006)

chris storrs said:


> was a joke bout teh striper fishing..you oughta know i dont striper fish
> 
> bout to go catch me sum kittys in 80 degree water tho


gona go do some 12oz curls and fall asleep.



#@$$IN catfish....


speakin of them. water was so fresh @ a trout hole a while back i saw a gd 3lb catfish caught there. was enfu to make this fatguy turn around and go home.


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

Jesse Lockowitz said:


> its a phenomenom. they are pert near extinct accordin to most! LOL
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Little slooow on this side of the sound,and along Hatty,but not extinct.... How you say "cyclic"??... Coms must have netted them all up over here...  

A com told me during the striper tourney he had seen some huge schools on w side of Pamlico earlier this yr..


----------



## Shooter (Nov 14, 2004)

Jesse Lockowitz said:


> thought they were extinct from all the recent posts :beer::beer: glad i didnt sell all my mirros....
> 
> out for the night :beer:
> 
> ...


----------



## matt anderson (Jan 29, 2006)

Shooter said:


> Jesse Lockowitz said:
> 
> 
> > thought they were extinct from all the recent posts :beer::beer: glad i didnt sell all my mirros....
> ...


----------



## twitch (Jan 29, 2008)

Drumdum said:


> Little slooow on this side of the sound,and along Hatty,but not extinct.... How you say "cyclic"??... Coms must have netted them all up over here...
> 
> A com told me during the striper tourney he had seen some huge schools on w side of Pamlico earlier this yr..


The other side has been more consistent. I fished Monday afternoon and found the fish about 1/2 hour before dark, landed 3 and lost 5-6. 17 series Mirrolures were the bait of choice, fished *slow*.


----------



## SaltSlinger (Aug 14, 2006)

You guys that are catching - are you fishing from shore or boats? Surf / sound / rivers? Just trying to get a heads up on where to try if I go...


----------



## twitch (Jan 29, 2008)

I was fishing the sound on the mainland side of the Pamlico, by boat.


----------



## Jesse Lockowitz (Feb 13, 2006)

SaltSlinger said:


> You guys that are catching - are you fishing from shore or boats? Surf / sound / rivers? Just trying to get a heads up on where to try if I go...


yak shore boat. surf river and sound. in that order.


on mirrorlures, gulp, live shrimp, jigs, popping corks, crickets, bloodworms, nightcrawlers, shiners, and chicken livers


----------



## Jesse Lockowitz (Feb 13, 2006)

matt anderson said:


> Shooter said:
> 
> 
> > thats bad, but whats worse the boy can't catch a Dawg fishopcorn:
> ...


----------



## Clyde (Oct 18, 2003)

That's just wrong Jesse. Plain wrong!


----------



## matt anderson (Jan 29, 2006)

Clyde said:


> That's just wrong Jesse. Plain wrong!


wrong, but so funny


----------



## uncdub13 (Aug 9, 2003)

niiice


----------



## Jesse Lockowitz (Feb 13, 2006)

uncdub13 said:


> niiice


nice was the giant oil slick behind the boat for like an hour LOL


----------



## JAM (Jul 22, 2002)

*I like POON*

Poon is good


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

*Jesse..*

Shame you didn't offer him a can of smoked oysters while he was in progress selling those "buicks"... You'da had the chumslick from h*ll....


----------



## Ryan Y (Dec 1, 2005)

*The tears were rolling.*

That was f-ing funny. Ive been there, so I can relate. But Damn Funny!


----------



## fisho (Jan 6, 2009)

*Calling Dinasours*

What a classic video! Great zoom work to piss him off! You could feel his pain. lol. :--| 

Calling dinasours is the funniest experesion ive ever heard!


----------



## uncdub13 (Aug 9, 2003)

the oyster toad in the background adds a nice touch as well.


----------



## Bigfisherman (Apr 22, 2005)

By the time that video was over I hads tears running down my cheeks. Not right, Not right at all but, I still laughed.:--|:--|:--|:--|:--|


----------



## Jesse Lockowitz (Feb 13, 2006)

uncdub13 said:


> the oyster toad in the background adds a nice touch as well.


i was laughing so friggin hard i couldnt breath and couldnt even get the jig outa the damn things mouth LOL


kenny, didnt need to tell him ANYTHING. he was churning like it was goin out of style LOL


----------



## drumchaser (Jan 14, 2003)

damn, what's he gonna do when it gets rough?


----------



## matt anderson (Jan 29, 2006)

you should of seen the first time i puked:--|


----------



## Jesse Lockowitz (Feb 13, 2006)

drumchaser said:


> damn, what's he gonna do when it gets rough?


LOL i know right!!!!!!!!!!!!

macs 24' bayrider was BARELY rockin'....was like 1-2' of SWELL LOL



ah chit....funny times.


----------



## Sea2aeS (Jan 7, 2005)

I nominate that this thread for post of the year. best video I seen on here soo far opcorn:


----------



## Jesse Lockowitz (Feb 13, 2006)

Sea2aeS said:


> I nominate that this thread for post of the year. best video I seen on here soo far opcorn:


only video better would have been gettin you eatin a big ass pack of salt @ 8 in the am...




JAM said:


> Poon is good


like the frosted flakes tiger says...its grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrreat


----------



## Mudd (Jan 10, 2004)

:--|

Now that there's funny!


----------



## chris storrs (Aug 25, 2005)

Jesse Lockowitz said:


> only video better would have been gettin you eatin a big ass pack of salt @ 8 in the am...
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> ...


----------



## Jesse Lockowitz (Feb 13, 2006)

chris storrs said:


> Jesse Lockowitz said:
> 
> 
> > only video better would have been gettin you eatin a big ass pack of salt @ 8 in the am...
> ...


----------



## Sea2aeS (Jan 7, 2005)

too many :beer: :beer: :beer: :beer: :beer: :beer: :beer: & not enough sleep. That was by far the coldest night I have ever caught shuteye on any beach. every dog has his day, eventually ill get mine  chris call me wed night


----------



## Conrad (Feb 23, 2007)

I've been there...but we were in a 17' boat anchored in the Pamlico river attempting for fish during the tarpon tournament about 4 years ago now. Of course, conditions were much worse. Evertime the nose of the boat went up, water came over the back...worst crap I've ever been through!

But poor old Matt was having a heck of a go at it there! lol Good to see the man still exists...I thought it was just a rumor...hilarious! Jason and Matt must of had the same chicken sandwhich from Wendy's. (long story, buy you get my point)


----------



## Jesse Lockowitz (Feb 13, 2006)

Sea2aeS said:


> too many :beer: :beer: :beer: :beer: :beer: :beer: :beer: & not enough sleep. That was by far the coldest night I have ever caught shuteye on any beach. every dog has his day, eventually ill get mine  chris call me wed night


yeah it was fuggggggggggggin cold that night.


i turned the truck on, and the review mirror said "ICE".....me and chris were like you gotta be chitin me. not even a temp, just said "ICE" LOL


----------



## Sea2aeS (Jan 7, 2005)

Jesse Lockowitz said:


> yeah it was fuggggggggggggin cold that night.
> 
> 
> i turned the truck on, and the review mirror said "ICE".....me and chris were like you gotta be chitin me. not even a temp, just said "ICE" LOL


----------

